# Yellow River



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I set a few bush hooks the other night and caught 7. Had 2 hooks straightened. Probably a big flathead. Every time I go I stay until midnight and fish with a rod/reel. So far I have not caught any fish. I use live bream for bait. What am I doing wrong?

I went bream fishing yesterday afternoon and caught 20. It was hard to keep bait on the hook because of the little channel cats. I must have caught at least a couple of dozen about 8" long. Every hole I fished in had some. I have not heard of the river being stocked so I guess these were home grown.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geez man I wish I could see what straightened those hooks!! All I can catch is the little ones also... All I know is were fishing in the wrong place

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The ones in the picture were between 3# and 5#. I threw all of the little ones I caught yesterday back so they could grow up. The river must be full of channel cats. If there are little ones there has to be big ones too. I just don't know how to catch them on a rod/reel.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Just keep trying different locations. Don't isolate yourself to only fishing deep holes or sandbars. Move around and as stupid as it sounds, "think like a fish." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A J hook of that size could have been straightened by a flathead of only 10lbs


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch, I spent a many of boring nights trying to catch a flathead on R&R...not an easy thing to do. I have had luck finding a good ledge that drop offs into a deep hole and dropping a bream down. Also sometimes fishing a bream under a big cork will get you some strikes...but I absolutely have no idea how to catch them consistently.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice catch, I spent a many of boring nights trying to catch a flathead on R&R...not an easy thing to do. I have had luck finding a good ledge that drop offs into a deep hole and dropping a bream down. Also sometimes fishing a bream under a big cork will get you some strikes...but I absolutely have no idea how to catch them consistently.


They are creatures of habit that follow predictable movements. To understand them and consistently catch them you basically have to give up all other species and tactics of chasing cats besides R&R... Trash them set-lines and master the art of the rod..

All focus must be on the rods, setting lines before going R&R fishing really puts a damper on your thinking cap. Instead of thinking about where you need to hunt the flatheads next all you can think about is "I wonder if I have something on them hooks"

Even still, sometimes it does not matter who you are and what you know, they will spin you for a loop.. By far the most challenging of all fish to find and land on a R&R. And thats why I love them...:yes: It takes years of practice but when you get it down hundreds if not thousands of pounds of catfish will fly over the rails each month..


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> They are creatures of habit that follow predictable movements. To understand them and consistently catch them you basically have to give up all other species and tactics of chasing cats besides R&R... Trash them set-lines and master the art of the rod..
> 
> All focus must be on the rods, setting lines before going R&R fishing really puts a damper on your thinking cap. Instead of thinking about where you need to hunt the flatheads next all you can think about is "I wonder if I have something on them hooks"
> 
> Even still, sometimes it does not matter who you are and what you know, they will spin you for a loop.. By far the most challenging of all fish to find and land on a R&R. And thats why I love them...:yes: It takes years of practice but when you get it down hundreds if not thousands of pounds of catfish will fly over the rails each month..


Well damn. Over 40 yrs of catfishing and I still don't know shit. Yall give the yellowcat way too much credit. They are not any harder than any other fish to catch. All about location and bait, that's about it. I will say jugs and limb lines are not as good for them. Got to get that bait on the bottom.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billy you should have used some of the 8in cats you had for the brush lines.
I would also be sure to use a larger hook. At least 7/0 hook.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

DMC said:


> billy you should have used some of the 8in cats you had for the brush lines.
> I would also be sure to use a larger hook. At least 7/0 hook.


Use circle hooks. I went to them years ago. They are fool proof and rarely get bent If they do get bent, its mostly turtles. I use the Eagle Claw Circle Sea. About 8 bucks for 40 at Walmart. I've caught them over 70 lbs on size 5 and 6.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

+1 on circle hooks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Use circle hooks. I went to them years ago. They are fool proof and rarely get bent If they do get bent, its mostly turtles. I use the Eagle Claw Circle Sea. About 8 bucks for 40 at Walmart. I've caught them over 70 lbs on size 5 and 6.


Damn sparrow, I just realized you changed your name..:thumbsup:

I go through hundreds of Circles hooks a month offshore fishing. And you are right they work great for vertical fishing and catching fish with circular mouths like blues and channel cats. For me, the circle fails to connect on a lot of flatheads..

But the King Kahle is a deadly hook that will not straighten and sets so deep in flatheads jaws that some hooks have to be cut out.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Damn sparrow, I just realized you changed your name..:thumbsup:
> 
> I go through hundreds of Circles hooks a month offshore fishing. And you are right they work great for vertical fishing and catching fish with circular mouths like blues and channel cats. For me, the circle fails to connect on a lot of flatheads..
> 
> But the King Kahle is a deadly hook that will not straighten and sets so deep in flatheads jaws that some hooks have to be cut out.


You couldn't spell my other name so I thought I would make it easier on you.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh by the way. I turned what would have been the new State Record yellowcat back last week. Gonna try and get him on a reel this next week. Also had one right at 65lbs. Both in the same hole.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Oh by the way. I turned what would have been the new State Record yellowcat back last week. Gonna try and get him on a reel this next week. Also had one right at 65lbs. Both in the same hole.



In Florida? Any photos?

If you turned him loose you can bet believe he will be back in that same hole. Just like a gator they always return home..

Now I must call you CC


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

In Alabama.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> In Alabama.


Alabama State record is 80lbs..
Its such a good fishery over there we like to collect our flatheads for photos at the end of the night. However with the 1 fish per person limit for flatheads over 34 inches we have to start culling fish. 300-400lb flathead nights on rod and reel have been pretty common for us over there this year..
http://vid838.photobucket.com/albums/zz309/gman4u1982/flats_zps2e17160f.mp4


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Alabama State record is 80lbs..
> Its such a good fishery over there we like to collect our flatheads for photos at the end of the night. However with the 1 fish per person limit for flatheads over 34 inches we have to start culling fish. 300-400lb flathead nights on rod and reel have been pretty common for us over there this year..
> http://vid838.photobucket.com/albums/zz309/gman4u1982/flats_zps2e17160f.mp4


He was 8 lbs better than that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My granddad has caught flatheads nearly 100lbs over there in hoop nets years ago and blues nearly 120. There is a photo at Dixie landing of my great grandad Doug Turner with a 118lb blue. So there are some big boys swimming..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> He was 8 lbs better than that.


You ready to go fishing?.. Ill load the boat and meet you at the ramp


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Sure, I'll be ready next tuesday.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Sure, I'll be ready next tuesday.


I should be over that away tomorrow


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm way above cliffs. I'm on the Alabama.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

He said sparrow again 
Cracks me up every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> He said sparrow again
> Cracks me up every time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why don't you come over and join us little man. I'm sure your momma want care.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatCrusher said:


> Why don't you come over and join us little man. I'm sure your momma want care.



Why how generous of you to offer. Unfortunately, I'm down in Gainesville educating myself. When I'm done with school I'll come over to bama and take you up on your offer. 

Yours truly, 
Skiff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Why how generous of you to offer. Unfortunately, I'm down in Gainesville educating myself. When I'm done with school I'll come over to bama and take you up on your offer.
> 
> Yours truly,
> Skiff
> ...


I'm coming back from Ft Lauderdale in the morning. I can pick you up If you don't have a vehicle yet. All jokes aside good on you on the education. That's way more important than a damn fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatCrusher said:


> I'm coming back from Ft Lauderdale in the morning. I can pick you up If you don't have a vehicle yet. All jokes aside good on you on the education. That's way more important than a damn fish.



Sweet! That'll get me out of a calculus quiz. See ya bright and early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

CatCrusher said:


> Use circle hooks. I went to them years ago. They are fool proof and rarely get bent If they do get bent, its mostly turtles. I use the Eagle Claw Circle Sea. About 8 bucks for 40 at Walmart. I've caught them over 70 lbs on size 5 and 6.


CC your right. ive caught a lot of good fish on size 5 or 6 hooks. ive never used circle hooks. I guess i'm old school or maybe it's just that I don't like them.
I'm thinking about hireing Glenn so I can catch some fish. That would be out standing to catch some flat head on r&r. i mean to catch 3 to 4 hundred lbs a night. If I could just hang into 3 or 4 fish I would be happy. 
Just saying


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sparrow uses circles

Cathunter uses kahles

I use J hooks 

Use whatever works for you. If keep missing fish then change to a different hook. I do like a good circle for blue cats. But shoot, the last time I went flathead fishing my poles were still rigged for blue cats so I just used the circle hook and I landed a 30lb, 25lb, and 15lb all on the same circle hook and didn't miss any fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n hard just switched to circle hooks - although I'm sure their marketing department won't be throwing any parties. looked at them kahles and liked the way they looked but put em back in favor of the circle seas. Making trot lines tonight but please don't judge me.... When I catch enough to eat, I'll give the R&R a shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am following CatCrusher's advice and changing all of the hooks on my limb lines to Eagle Claw Circle Sea 4/0. The lowest price I could find was $12 for a box of 50. They look a little small so I am trusting him.

The reason I can't give up my bush hooks is because I have been going with my Dad since I was 5 years old. We have had a camp at Wilkerson Bluff for over 50 years and he taught me how to run the motor at a young age and set bush hooks and trotlines. He is now 85 years old and still loves to go. Growing up it wasn't much fun for me, but now I enjoy spending time with my Dad and seeing those bushes shaking.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> I am following CatCrusher's advice and changing all of the hooks on my limb lines to Eagle Claw Circle Sea 4/0. The lowest price I could find was $12 for a box of 50. They look a little small so I am trusting him.
> 
> The reason I can't give up my bush hooks is because I have been going with my Dad since I was 5 years old. We have had a camp at Wilkerson Bluff for over 50 years and he taught me how to run the motor at a young age and set bush hooks and trotlines. He is now 85 years old and still loves to go. Growing up it wasn't much fun for me, but now I enjoy spending time with my Dad and seeing those bushes shaking.


Do what you love and spend time with your family, in the end thats all that matters


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I am following CatCrusher's advice and changing all of the hooks on my limb lines to Eagle Claw Circle Sea 4/0. The lowest price I could find was $12 for a box of 50. They look a little small so I am trusting him.
> 
> The reason I can't give up my bush hooks is because I have been going with my Dad since I was 5 years old. We have had a camp at Wilkerson Bluff for over 50 years and he taught me how to run the motor at a young age and set bush hooks and trotlines. He is now 85 years old and still loves to go. Growing up it wasn't much fun for me, but now I enjoy spending time with my Dad and seeing those bushes shaking.


I feel the same way, grew up watching limbs shake on yellow river...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Headed to the camp. Will give a report on Thursday or friday.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Take pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Get your King Kahles from here. For bush hooks use nothing less than a 8/0
http://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/eagle_claw.htm

Use Circles all you want, King kahles will change your life..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Get your King Kahles from here. For bush hooks use nothing less than a 8/0
> http://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/eagle_claw.htm
> 
> Use Circles all you want, King kahles will change your life..


I have always liked circle hooks, but I'll give the Kahles a try also... I need something to change my luck on r&r.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Get your King Kahles from here. For bush hooks use nothing less than a 8/0 http://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/eagle_claw.htm Use Circles all you want, King kahles will change your life..


 8/0? Seems kinda big. Don't think a 3# blue could get his mouth around a 8/0 Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

